# Brown Discharge!



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi girls

I am currently 8dpt and have just had some brown dishcharge.  Am in   as I now think AF is on her way.  Is it possible this could be implantation bleeding this far after ET?

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun try not to worry brown is ment to be good    ( trying to convince myself here too   ) Im 14dpt today and i have a tiny little bit of brownish cm. Its more a caramel colour ( sry tmi )   It could be an implantation bleed i think its too early for af yet hun
    
Luv sally x x


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Sally

Thanks for your speedy reply hun.  I hope the brown doesn't turn to red.  

Fingers crossed your caramel cm is a good sign for you.     

This 2ww malarky really is driving me crazy  

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## neeputt (May 30, 2007)

hi girls,
just read all your post's, i'm the same on day 9 on my 2 ww, it's driving me and hubby insane.
i got very light brown discharge yesterday, then nothing, but today it's bit more (as in every time i go loo!!!)Really worried that it's all over already!!my nurse said not to worry as this is quite normal but i usually get brown discharge before my period!!!Anyone got any help or advice to keep me sane.New to this site, but loving it already, hope to hear good news soon


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Cant keep you sane hon but many many people get this (and other signs of AF) before a BFP!

Hang in there it could definitely still go either way.


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,

I'm on day 13 and have brown discharge but have tested  .  I'm really worried and have a few cramps.  The hospital has done a blood test this morning and I'll have another on Monday, so hopefully that will give me more of an idea of what's going on.  

Hang in there as it can be good news still.  I'm certainly remaining positive.

Sarah


----------



## bridgey (May 28, 2007)

I am day 11 post ET as part of egg donation. I was at work this afternoon being content and useful, but have developed brownish discharge. I suddenly feel awful and came home. Here we go again. I expect AF now. How depressing. I feel sick to the heart (and it s not pregnancy nausea). 

B


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

hi girls, just wanted to send you all some positive thoughts, brown discharge is very common during the 2ww, i always felt as if my AF was on its way any day, cramps, bloating etc and brown discharge too! wishing you all the best. xxx   xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Don't worry about that spotting everyone, really it's very common and lots of people get it and still go on to have BFPs.

Sarah ~ fab news hun.....good luck for Monday 

Here's the link to the 2ww thread.....you're all very welcome to come and join the others chatting there 

JUN/JUL 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97350.0

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi i am having the same prob but i did a test and it was negative even though i was sure as i have alot of other symptoms,  but it hasnt settled and the brown discharge lasted two days then i have a very slight pale pink discharge when i wipe and im feeling very sore aound my hips and back.

im not sure if to test again as i have pcos and normally irregular af's but never this before,  last test was done late on day 30 what do u think, im very crampy and sore and feel emtional and tired,  i feel sick and full.


----------

